# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Healthy Living: Dreams - YNN

## Dream Guide Team

*Healthy Living: Dreams**YNN**...* direct their dreams, they are called *lucid* dreamers. "For some people the part of the mind is more executive. It could be some of the frontal lobe, the planning is still able to put it's two cents into the *dream* where others can't," said Glovinksy. *...**and more »*

----------

